# At what point does it become to cold / Ground too hard to lay irrigation



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

I did my front lawn this summer and am getting the bug to try and squeeze in the back before it gets too cold. I am afraid the ground may be too hard for digging. What's the standard? I am in Cincinnati, OH...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will depend on the weather. In Indy I would say around December.

While the ground might not be frozen, it will suck to work in the cold with gloves and rigid pipes. It will also be muddy.


----------



## Head Dr (Oct 9, 2019)

It's never too cold. I've installed sprinklers when it was so cold my coke froze solid in my cup. If I didn't work I couldn't pay the bills. Was it miserable? yes. The extra clothes you have to wear make it hard to move around. Cold pipe is more brittle and should be cut with a saw instead of cutters otherwise every other cut will crack the pipe. The worst part is trying to hand dig in frozen ground if you can't get your machinery in a tight spot. Frozen ground, even two or three inches, is like trying to dig through asphalt. That said, it can be done but it can be miserable.


----------

